

All Youtube livestreams blocked only in Germany - why? - avolcano
http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/static.py?hl=en&page=guide.cs&guide=2474025&topic=2474327&answer=2524544

======
mtgx
Probably GEMA's fault somehow.

